# Stella...



## MimiStillLovesRoger (Aug 29, 2005)

last post before I go to bed.

I bought a big bottle of this last fall becuase i was in love with the rosey smell...not it just reminds me of roach spray and I hate it. I think I should just stick to the testers when it comes to perfume.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 29, 2005)

I Love Stella!  I prefer the body cream to the EDP, the rosey smell is what cought my attention as well.


----------



## twistofgold (Oct 1, 2005)

I love this fragrance, dont own it yet, its quite strong isnt it?
I think the bottle is absolutely divine, but my boyfriend thinks it smells like pot pourri


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2005)

I love it.  I tracked it down when it came out last year.  It is strong.  You have to wear it sparingly but it is very sexy.  I wear it when I'm going out for the evening.


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I love it.  I tracked it down when it came out last year.  It is strong.  You have to wear it sparingly but it is very sexy.  I wear it when I'm going out for the evening._

 
I also love it except that it doesn't seem to stay on me more than a couple of hours


----------



## theraindrops (Nov 12, 2005)

The body lotion is softer than the perfume itself. I also like the lotion better.


----------



## more_please (Nov 29, 2005)

Stella just came out with stella rose absolute, which is regular stella with more rose, you should check it out mimi


----------



## Scrangie (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 
_Stella just came out with stella rose absolute, which is regular stella with more rose, you should check it out mimi_

 
Rose Absolute is totally gorgeous.  Love it!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i like stella. great smell. don't know weather it is rose absolute or only stella.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 12, 2006)

I love this scent. I just ran out this fall and need to get more. I used to love poison back in the ahem..80's and this reminds me of a subtler version with roses. LOVED it and always got compliments. I did fade on me though


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2007)

I bought this, and returned it. It smelled soooo pretty at first, but by the end of the evening, all I could smell was a shoddy rendition of rose. Ugh. Too bad that the smell changed so much from the initial few hours of wear.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah i liked it for a while but now i cant stand it at all!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 3, 2007)

oh realy! i love it... i think ti smells better on me once its faded but i guess its different for everyone


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 3, 2007)

LMAO.....I panick....I thought this thread was about me LOL  
goofy me


----------



## MaySum (Nov 3, 2007)

I Looooove this perfume.
I've worn it every day for the past 3 years (and I really do mean everyday! even days when im at home in my PJs, I get paniky when my bottle is running low) and I've never noticed that, in fact I get more compliments on it when it is 'older' then when it is 'just sprayed' as it were. Even in the mornings, when I still smell of yesterdays perfume ppl comment on how nice it is (even the postman once commented lol).
I find the first scent is a more cold and fresh rose, that gets deeper, and warmer as the day progresses.
I also love the way it scents my clothes, esp scarves and jumpers, for some reason it just latches onto cashmere, my (very few) cashmere jumpers just seem to take on this scent as winter progresses (even after washes they still have the faint scent of it).
Anyhoo, did I mention how much I love this scent?


----------



## redambition (Nov 6, 2007)

i love Stella (and Stella in Two, and probably will love absolute when i get my mitts on it).

I'm a sucker for rose scents.


----------

